# Good action shonen manga similar to One Piece



## violentrl (May 4, 2011)

I've read One Piece, Naruto, Bleach, FMA, Rurouni Kenshin, Yu Yu Hakusho and few others(Can't remember). Currently, I no longer read Naruto and Bleach since they're both terrible series in my opinion. I've dropped Naruto after Ginkaku/Kinkaku and Bleach right after Ichigo turns Final Getsuga against Flyzen. I've also dropped Hunter X Hunter and Inuyasha.

I've started Toriko and it's a solid series and only getting better. I'm sticking to it.

I've heard stuff like D-Gray Man, Fairy Tale, Soul Eater and few other popular shonen manga. I'm not sure if I'd like it though. I love One Piece because of the adventure and the massive world that Oda created keeps me intrigued, it's also hilarious most of the time, yet has emotional effect on you like when Ace's death and Merry's funeral.


----------



## Sahyks (May 4, 2011)

You might like 'The Breaker', than of course you go to 'The Breaker: New Waves'. I have a feeling you might like that manga quite a bit.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 4, 2011)

Psyren is sweet and short but since it's so short the world isn't that expansive but I think you'd like it.


----------



## typhoon72 (May 4, 2011)

Ippo, but you have to start with the anime first (which is good).


----------



## legoffjacques (May 4, 2011)

Try good shounens like Jojo's Bizzarre Adventures, Slam Dunk,Kekkaishi (even if sometimes is a bit slow), Beck, Hounshin Engi or Rookies. Even Gamaran and Konjiki no Gash Bell are not bad.


----------



## Infinite Xero (May 4, 2011)

I think Psyren will be a solid choice but the end was rushed. 

Soul Eater is a fun series though the recent chapters have been lackluster.


----------



## XxShadowxX (May 4, 2011)

violentrl said:


> I've read One Piece, Naruto, Bleach, FMA, Rurouni Kenshin, Yu Yu Hakusho and few others(Can't remember). Currently, I no longer read Naruto and Bleach since they're both terrible series in my opinion. I've dropped Naruto after Ginkaku/Kinkaku and Bleach right after Ichigo turns Final Getsuga against Flyzen. I've also dropped Hunter X Hunter and Inuyasha.
> 
> I've started Toriko and it's a solid series and only getting better. I'm sticking to it.
> 
> I've heard stuff like D-Gray Man, Fairy Tale, Soul Eater and few other popular shonen manga. I'm not sure if I'd like it though. I love One Piece because of the adventure and the massive world that Oda created keeps me intrigued, it's also hilarious most of the time, yet has emotional effect on you like when Ace's death and Merry's funeral.




You won't get anything like the adventure or setting from the series you've listed, and you certainly won't get it from any of the recommendations so far(Psyren... Shonen Jump dropped it and forced a rushed ending for a reason, it was rubbish). 

I want to say that dropping HxH is a shame, but with the constant breaks the author takes, I don't blame you.

I would recommend you move onto more developed series.

20th Century Boys is an excellent example, it is probably one of the best written manga out there, its settings and characters are fantastic, there's a constant feel of suspense. As a warning, it starts off rather slowly, but builds up steam like no other series.

Vagabond has amazing artwork and some of the best writing in any manga in terms of characters (You'll find the plot is heavily borrowed from a fantastically famous novel). It's still ongoing, but I would recommend you read it before 20th Century Boys. Someone else recommended Slam Dunk by the same author.

Shin Angyo Onshi is a manhwa that's already completed, has a well developed setting and follows an interesting story. I don't see it recommended often, but when it is, it's often absurdly praised. A bit easier to step into than 20th Century Boys.

These series aren't "adventurous" in the same sense that One Piece is, primarily because they're not as light hearted, but they all share in that you tend to sympathize with the characters and really get pulled into the series, and I think that that's the sort of thing you're looking for.

If you like them, feel free to check out the other manga they've written, particularly from the first two mentioned.


----------



## SAFFF (May 4, 2011)

You would love Jojo's Bizarre Adventures.

Go read it.....NOW.

I also recommend Berserk, Bastard and Battle Angel Alita.


----------



## Blinky (May 4, 2011)

JJBA isn't really like One Piece at all though.


----------



## SAFFF (May 4, 2011)

Blinky said:


> JJBA isn't really like One Piece at all though.



Oh i see where he's coming from. 

Only series like that would be tons of mediocre series that wouldn't be worth the trouble sitting through. All i can come up with off the top of my head are;

Rave Master
Fairy Tail
Soul Eater
Dragon Ball
Rerouni Kenshin(the main cast and the arc set ups aren't too different)
D Gray Man
and
Hitman Reborn

And some of these are barely average. ffs just check out JJBA. Most series like One Piece are just run of the mill shonen series.


----------



## Blinky (May 4, 2011)

Yea I don't get this whole thing with looking for a series that's very like some othe seris you really like. Whatever anyone recommends you wonn't like it as much and constantly compare it to One Piece. 

So trying something different is a good idea imo.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 5, 2011)

Gintama 
Lucifer and the Buiscuit Hammer (Wakusei no Samidare)

You won't find the kind of world building anywhere close to One Piece in these two works, or in any other Shonen actually. But if you're looking for hilarity and emotionally charged battles - these two are your best bets. 

Gintama is flat out funny, and the author has moments of brilliant writing that would make Oda swoon. Watch the anime, but start on episode 3. 

Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer is just an all-around solid manga (that is actually complete!), has great fight scenes and superb characterizations. 
Still waiting/hoping for an anime adaption.


----------



## violentrl (May 5, 2011)

Thanks a lot everyone! 
You guys gave me some great lists of manga to read for the up coming summer, where I have nothing else to do.
Keep em' coming!


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 5, 2011)

Fairy Tail is nothing like One Piece


----------



## Matta Clatta (May 5, 2011)

Agreed /\/\
Most of the manga people are listing in this thread as similar to One Piece just happen to be adventure manga.

If you want to read something similar to One Piece read Toriko thats about as close as your going to get in comparison to the feel of One Piece.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (May 6, 2011)

Jojo's bizarre adventure as others have said.

Some more modern mangas like Medaka Box, Psyren, Beelzebub and Hajimete no Aku are worth reading too.

Can't think of much else on the Shounen scene.


----------



## God Movement (May 6, 2011)

Won't find one similar.


----------



## αshɘs (May 6, 2011)

Wouldn't have thought I'd see the likes of 20th CB, Vagabond and co. be mentioned in a thread like this.


----------



## Furious George (May 6, 2011)

The only solid answers to the OP's query is Toriko (which he's already reading) and Dragon Ball. The reason OP is so popular to begin with is because there *isn't* anything out there quite like it. 

That's not to say that the manga mentioned here aren't good or anything. They're just not at all similar to One Piece.


----------



## p-lou (May 6, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Wouldn't have thought I'd see the likes of 20th CB, Vagabond and co. be mentioned in a thread like this.



hi stranger i think you should read these comics that aren't like what you asked for or what you have said you liked because i think they're good. 

anyway, my default answer for good fights and good laughs will always and forever be hoshin engi

blah blah blah


----------



## AfterGlow (May 6, 2011)

Fairy Tail is nothing but an excuse made by some third rate hack who's trying to copy OP, in all honesty.

Looking for a good shonen you're much better off with Fullmetal Alchemist, although the anime FMA: Brotherhood is one of the best adaptions ever.


----------



## Saturday (May 6, 2011)

Just don't read Fairy Tail. It's *horrible*.


----------



## Will Smith (May 6, 2011)

Read Pokemon.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 6, 2011)

While it hasn't been in the best of form lately, Hajime no Ippo is one of my favourite shonens and I can definately vouch for that
I can suggest deadman wonderland but that's a bit more grown up and violent
And Beelzebub which is great for a laugh and then gets super awesome later on.

Like people said before the only current one that's like One Piece is probably Toriko but you've picked that up already


----------



## Samavarti (May 7, 2011)

Well if you are looking for a good Shounen you Should read Kekkaishi and the Law of Ueki, they are pretty goo shounen mangas, with a good story and charismatic characters.

If you are searching somthing more like One Piece, the only one i can think is Toriko, and Maybe Hunter x Hunter, although the last is a more obscure.

Also Rave Master could be of your interest, even though is of the author of Fairy Tail, the story isn't so bad,  and is share some similarities with one piece.


----------



## zapman (May 7, 2011)

Toriko and Fairy Tail are the obvious choices


----------



## MrCinos (May 7, 2011)

*Violinist of Hameln*. My #1 shounen in terms of epicness and mass battle depiction  
Although overall One Piece is better. Though OP is the only ongoing action shounen which I can say is better than VoH.


----------



## Thor (May 7, 2011)

Naruto 




.............wait Bleach


----------



## TeenRyu (May 7, 2011)

Mahou Sensei Negima. Though it can be kinda bland at the beginning, (Lots of Harem and Such) It gets _really_ good as the series goes on. Definitely worth a try at least.


----------

